# Best ground cover for goat pen?



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We have a 32x32 pen with a shed towards the back side of it. From the front left half back to the shed smells like urine and yuck. It's just black clay dirt. Four fair goats. Usually have only 3. What can we do? Should we consider having sand or gravel or ag lime hauled in and cover just that area with 6" or the whole pen? Or what should we try to use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do clean limestone screenings.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We also use lime in our barns over the ground.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would strip the organic materials (top soil) off the top if possible before adding any screenings etc. The smell is organic decomposition. How is the drainage?


----------



## ButtinsandBeaux (Jul 28, 2016)

*Help with the smell*

I grow Sweet Anne around our pen. The scent is beautiful and combats the odor of our compost pile and goat and chicken pen. I realize that was not your question but the plant helps a lot. Goats don't eat Sweet Annie, at least mine do not.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Following:laugh:


----------

